# Help with form 1022



## Meandmyash (Jan 29, 2016)

Hello Friends..

going crazy filling up form 80 and form 1022

First about form 1022. My daughters passport has got renewed so have to fill the details. It mentions

Details of other applicants
13 Do you have a partner (spouse or de facto partner) and/or any
dependants who are/were included in your application?

Details of changes
14 List details of the information provided on your application which is no
longer current and provide the new correct information

Does this mean that i have to list the details of all the applicants again and for my daughter fill column 14 detail of change

or should i just mention details of my daughter as only her circumstances have changed and exclude my wife and son from that form...please guide


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

Q 13. mention details of all applicants included in the application. This is a general info and has nothing to do with the change in circumstances. 

Q 14. Only mention about your daughter passport. For example, if you have provided form 80 for your daughter, then mention the question number and the previous passport details and in answer, provide the latest details.


----------



## Meandmyash (Jan 29, 2016)

thank you for your quick reply. I have not submitted form 80 for my daughter as she is 5 years old. So i will only submit change detail info in form 1022

thanks again. it was very helpful


----------



## vishnuvpotty (Jan 27, 2014)

Meandmyash said:


> thank you for your quick reply. I have not submitted form 80 for my daughter as she is 5 years old. So i will only submit change detail info in form 1022
> 
> thanks again. it was very helpful


Hi,

I am filling form 1022 to include my new born kid.
Can you please let me know what you filled in Q14 on "Information which is no longer Current " and "New Correct details"

I am looking for some template.

Thanks,
VVP


----------

